# PT 109 on DVD, finally



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thought it might be more appropriate here, Warner Brothers on demand has made the Cliff Robertson movie PT 109 available as of this month and it is in widescreen. Should help out any PT modelers out there.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I for one will be getting this one. I have quite a few War DVD'S and this one will fit in very well indeed. Thanks for letting us know.....Cheers Mark


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Great news. Know where I can get one? I'm pretty tired of seeing the videos for $35+ on evilbay. One guy actually was selling a burned DVD. Could actually get me started on my 1/32 boat.
Bruce


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

btbrush said:


> Great news. Know where I can get one? I'm pretty tired of seeing the videos for $35+ on evilbay. One guy actually was selling a burned DVD. Could actually get me started on my 1/32 boat.
> Bruce


http://www.wbshop.com/PT-109/1000179956,default,pd.html?cgid=
It comes out to 22 dollars and change.


----------

